# Peanut is getting worse!!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is getting worse, her back legs are just dragging behind her, almost no control, just got back from Vet again now he said it's Neurological, I think I need a second opinion.
Other then her legs she is happy and wants to play, could she been over medicated by the Tramadol (150 mg), I called the drugstore and they said this amount is too much even for a human. 

I don't know what to do, he send me home with no hope, I'm so upset, don't know wich way to go.




























 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Heidi, I'm so sorry about Peanut. sending good thoughts for you and Peanut. Denise


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Has Peanut had any problems with keeping food down?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Here's some info on Tramadol: http://marvistavet.com/html/tramadol.html


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

omg........ I'm so sorry to hear this!! I really don't know anything about the medicines but I guess it could be possible. my thoughts and prayers are with you and peanut.

Debbie & mason


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Heidi, I too am so sorry that Peanut isn't doing well.  
Positive thoughts for you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Has Peanut had any problems with keeping food down?


Nope she eats well, and goes to the bathroom, no vomiting


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Personally, I would take her off the tramadol until you have a visit with the neurologist. Hip displaysia would not progress this fast. Poor Peanut and poor Heidi!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> She is getting worse, her back legs are just dragging behind her, almost no control, just got back from Vet again now he said it's Neurological, I think I need a second opinion.
> Other then her legs she is happy and wants to play, could she been over medicated by the Tramadol (150 mg), I called the drugstore and they said this amount is too much even for a human.
> 
> I don't know what to do, he send me home with no hope, I'm so upset, don't know wich way to go.
> ...


I'm so sorry about Peanut. As far as the tramadol..... we had to give it to our 60 lb springer last year for extreme pain with a ruptured disc. I just looked and his dosage was 1-2 tablets every 4 hours ( 50 mg tablets). This was used after using torbutrol, another pain med. Are you in an area where you could get a second opinion?????? I'm keeping you and Peanut in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Personally, I would take her off the tramadol until you have a visit with the neurologist. Hip displaysia would not progress this fast. Poor Peanut and poor Heidi!


I didn't give her any tonight, she seems happy and playfull, but her hind legs are not.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

You might ask your vet about Myasthenia Gravis.
There are 2 forms of Myasthenia Gravis...congenital (young dogs and curable) and aquired (older dogs). This affects the muscles in the back legs...also the face and throat but you said that she isn't having any problem with eating. Hopefully it is just a reaction to the medication. 
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_myasthenia_gravis.html


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Poor peanut hope you get this all worked out.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry this is happening. It must be very frightening for all of you, including Peanut. Let's hope it's just overmedication. Is there a veterinary neurologist or veterinary teaching hospital nearby?


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Sending good thoughts for you & Peanut.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I'm so sorry this is happening. It must be very frightening for all of you, including Peanut. Let's hope it's just overmedication. Is there a veterinary neurologist or veterinary teaching hospital nearby?


The nearest one is about 1 hour from here in Columbus, still hoping for a miracle and that she was over medicated. 

What I don't understand is how she went from being perfectly fine one day to this. Yesterday she was very stiff and today she is dragging, it hurts looking at her in that condition. I also asked him about Lime Disease, he said it wouldn't do that.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> She is getting worse, her back legs are just dragging behind her, almost no control, just got back from Vet again now he said it's Neurological, I think I need a second opinion.
> Other then her legs she is happy and wants to play, could she been over medicated by the Tramadol (150 mg), I called the drugstore and they said this amount is too much even for a human.
> 
> I don't know what to do, he send me home with no hope, I'm so upset, don't know wich way to go.
> ...


Heidi, how much does Peanut weigh? i read online the dosage for Tramadol for dogs. just need her weight in lb to convert to kg. sorry this is the nurse in me coming out. as far as her legs "dragging", to me it sounds like a neuro problem. but i have never had a dog with HD. wasn't she dx with that? Denise


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

daddysgirl said:


> Heidi, how much does Peanut weigh? i read online the dosage for Tramadol for dogs. just need her weight in lb to convert to kg. sorry this is the nurse in me coming out. as far as her legs "dragging", to me it sounds like a neuro problem. but i have never had a dog with HD. wasn't she dx with that? Denise


She was dx with HD yesterday, today it's a neuro problem.
She weigh's 90 pounds

Thanks Denise


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I know this is far-fetched, but is it possible she has thrown a clot and has a saddle thrombus? Did they examine/x-ray her spine?


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

From reading the Tramadol link from Sunshine Goldens, Peanut's symptoms don't sound like they could be from an overdose... It definitely sounds neurological to me. Did your vet have her stand and then bend the back toes and then place her foot back on the ground? It's hard to explain... but it would look like a horse resting a foot. But a proper neuro response would be to pick up the foot and put it down normally, not just leave it that way. I know this because of a foster dog I had who had several major system problems and we were trying to diagnose his extreme muscle weakness. Myesthenia Gravis (as Goldn'Chocolate mentioned) was one thought. Rusty's neuro exam was questionable (he left one foot for a while in the odd position). At the time, she also could tell he had bad hips, but we later found out he had severe dysplasia. 

I saw an episode of Emergency Vets once where a dog displayed with symptoms similar to Peanut's, and I can't for the life of me remember the outcome... Do they seem really weak, or more numb? She was back at the vet today after it got worse? It seems odd that the vet wouldn't have more info for you, like doing some sort of rudimentary neuro exam. Did he/she refer you to anyone? 

At least she doesn't seem to be in pain. And of course, advanced hip dysplasia would cause a lot of pain, so...

I would have to say find a neurologist, even if you have to travel a ways. Or at the very least, another local vet and start from scratch. 

I hope for the very best for you both!! We'll keep her in our prayers!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry your going through this. I hope some can provide suggestions to help. I can only offer prayer


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry you are going thru this with Peanut. I think that I would take the trip to the vet school as soon as possible. How can it one day be HD and the next neuro. That doesnt make sense. I hope you get the answers to the questions you have. I recommend also lowering the dosage of the meds until you get some answers. Good luck and I am praying for you all.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

This sounds scary and distressing about Peanut. I don't have any advice because I've never dealt with anything like this, Thank God, but you and Peanut are definitely in my thoughts. I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> From reading the Tramadol link from Sunshine Goldens, Peanut's symptoms don't sound like they could be from an overdose... It definitely sounds neurological to me. Did your vet have her stand and then bend the back toes and then place her foot back on the ground? It's hard to explain... but it would look like a horse resting a foot. But a proper neuro response would be to pick up the foot and put it down normally, not just leave it that way. I know this because of a foster dog I had who had several major system problems and we were trying to diagnose his extreme muscle weakness. Myesthenia Gravis (as Goldn'Chocolate mentioned) was one thought. Rusty's neuro exam was questionable (he left one foot for a while in the odd position). At the time, she also could tell he had bad hips, but we later found out he had severe dysplasia.
> 
> I saw an episode of Emergency Vets once where a dog displayed with symptoms similar to Peanut's, and I can't for the life of me remember the outcome... Do they seem really weak, or more numb? She was back at the vet today after it got worse? It seems odd that the vet wouldn't have more info for you, like doing some sort of rudimentary neuro exam. Did he/she refer you to anyone?
> 
> ...


Yesterday when they took the x-rays, the left hip was much worse then the right, today it's her right paw in the back that just goes under, hard to explain it's like she's walking on top of ther paw, she is more weak then numb. No he did nothing today other then look at her dragg herself in. He want's to wait 3-4 days and see how she does.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Carraig said:


> I know this is far-fetched, but is it possible she has thrown a clot and has a saddle thrombus? Did they examine/x-ray her spine?


Yes her spine looks great, no problem there


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm very sorry for Peanut, Heidi. I wish I had some words of wisdom for you, but I don't. Prayers and positive thoughts coming your way...


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Heidi, here's an article I found. Maybe some of it might be helpful: http://home.ivillage.com/pets/symsolve/0,,lhq2,00.html


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> She was dx with HD yesterday, today it's a neuro problem.
> She weigh's 90 pounds
> 
> Thanks Denise


 not too much Tramadol, based on her weight. Denise


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Yesterday when they took the x-rays, the left hip was much worse then the right, today it's her right paw in the back that just goes under, hard to explain it's like she's walking on top of ther paw, she is more weak then numb. No he did nothing today other then look at her dragg herself in. He want's to wait 3-4 days and see how she does.


how could he look at the sweet girl drag herself in and do nothing? something is going on. Heidi and Peanut you are both in my thoughts. Denise


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all, I'm reading all the information you guy's give me, and I really think she needs to go see a neuro vet or med vet's up in columbus.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Heidi, Sorry to hear about your baby Peanut =( Dallas, Austin, Ken and I are praying for her recovery...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Here is something that I found involving "knuckling under" :

Degenerative Myelopathy (DM): is a progressive disease similar to Multiple Sclerosis (MS) in humans; thought to possibly be due to immunodeficiency and/or genetics. Loss of proprioception (knuckling under of paws) is usually the first sign, with progressive rear limb weakness and muscle atrophy, stumbling and difficulty walking. It is not painful. Nerves are not able to properly conduct impulses to the muscles, so the muscles become weaker. Surgery is not an option; and rehab treatment focuses on strengthening, range of motion, positioning, nutrition, owner support and education, and carts and slings if needed.

Also check this:
http://neuro.vetmed.ufl.edu/neuro/paralysis/para.htm


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Right now I can't stop crying is god gonna take her away from me. Spice passed on Feb 12, 2007 that's just a couple of day's away. I'm sorry, she is only 1 year old, why is she have to go though this.




























 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Im sorry Heidi, I know for the tramadol, I was giving my boxer (70lbs) 1 50mg tablet as needed for his problems. Have you noticed her circling to one side? A slight tilt of the head?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Zookeepermama said:


> Im sorry Heidi, I know for the tramadol, I was giving my boxer (70lbs) 1 50mg tablet as needed for his problems. Have you noticed her circling to one side? A slight tilt of the head?


Yes it's almost like she's drunk, circling, no tilt of head


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh God Heidi I am so very sorry to hear this... you are both in my prayers and on my mind (((HUGS)))


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

definitely go to the neurologist. I dont want to scare you, but we treated my boxers knuckling as a problem with a slipped disc in his neck and it was like you describe. Started as a barely noticeable limp one day, we woke up another day, and he was knuckling. A few weeks later, woke up, and he could barely walk. I didnt go to the neurologist cos he was too expensive. Ended up there at the end anyway, and he noted the circling and a barely noticeable head tilt. He kept him for an MRI. Anyway, long story short, there was cancer of the brain, wrapping around his spinal cord, cutting off the ability for the nerves to transmit to the back legs. Sarge was 8 yrs old, and boxers are VERY cancer prone so I hope thats not it with Peanut, but I wish I had went to the neurologist first, cos at that point, it might not have been too bad to operate on. Insult to injury, we spent twice as much money than we wouldve to go there first..Not a mistake I will do again.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you and Peanut are going through this. I don't have any suggestions or advice, except that I agree that the neuro vet in Columbus sounds like a good bet. Jersey and I are sending good thoughts for your little girl.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I wish I had some sort of wisdom to add, but I don't have any. All I can say is that Belle and I are praying for you and Peanut.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone I'm so tiered gonna take her out and go to sleep, hopefully she is better in the morning. Thanks for all the prayers




























 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

thoughts and prayers for you and peanut!


----------



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry! I hope Peanut will be better soon! Hugs to you both, I am sure you are worried sick 

Marjory


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh my away from the boards a couple of days and this happens. Prayers being said for you and Peanut.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I hope you get up in the morning and find her much better. This is so sad. prayers for your sweet girl.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

A quick update, this morning she is completely paralyzed, I'm calling the vet soonest the open for a neuro/specialist vet. Will update soonest I know more


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess it's off to a specialist. Shadow didn't have control over one of his legs with his HD because it was completely out of the socket.

OMG...just read your post. Ticks, pinched nerve? Ugh! I pray is something they can treat.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Prayers for sweet Peanut. I will be thinking about you and her all day.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh dear God. I'm sorry Heidi. I hope you can get in there "yesterday."

Angie


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

This doesn;t sound good. Prayers being said for ya!!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Please keep us updated, I've been thinking about you and Peanut.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers heading your way for Peanut...Im so sorry.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm so sorry that this is happening. I hope that they can find out what is causing this, as soon as possible. Prayers coming your way from Massachusetts.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so sorry that Peanut and you are having to go through this. Saying a prayer for you both.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Saying a prayer for Peanut and you.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Cushing's Disease in dogs can affect the back legs. Lots of websites have info on it.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Prayers being sent for poor Peanut and family...


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this! I've been reading the Peanut threads... :uhoh:

Thoughts, prayers and BIG hugs going out to you and Peanut! 

Let us know what happens in Columbus with the vet school. 

Lisa W


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh Heidi I'm so sorry for you and Peanut. I hope this is something temporary and fixable. I'm praying hard for Peanut and sending all the pawsitive thoughts I have. I'm going to find the candle link and light one for you guys.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry, this is horrible! Poor Peanut and Heidi. Hope they can fix it!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Prayers coming your way Peanut....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am praying really hard for you and Peanut. I was looking up late at night about some of the symptoms and one thing I found was pinching of the sciatic nerve. That can cause the knuckling and paralysis of the legs. Hopefully it will all work out and Peanut will be back to normal soon. Prayers said and paws crossed for Peanut.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Yes it's almost like she's drunk, circling, no tilt of head


This definately sounds neurological, almost like Vestibular Syndrome. Head tilt doesn't always occur. How about nystagmus (rapid eye movement)?

Please know that you are in my thoughts and that I pray for a quick and easy diagnosis and recovery. I know how frightened you are...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this!.I truly hope something can be done!.she is way too young and pretty,to be suffering from something bad!.You are both in my prayers!.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Heidi, Hope you have some better news today. I *strongly *suggest that you take Peanut to OSU veterinary they are reputed to be one of the best in the country for diagnosis and fortunately you are close enough to get there. My SIL had a yellow lab puppy that our vet sent there several years ago and they diagnosed a form of cancer only found in 3 other dogs at the time. (all were yellow labs). The prognosis was not good, but at least they identified the problem. Sending good wishes your way.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Jingling hard for Peanut and for you.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Thinking about you and Peanut...


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

*I hope Peanut is going to be ok, sending lots of love xxx*


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Poor Peanut, I'm so sorry that she is having to go through this. I hope the specialist can diagnose the problem and help her. You both are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Peanut. I am sending positive thoughts your way. Give Peanut a big hug for me.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> She is getting worse, her back legs are just dragging behind her, almost no control, just got back from Vet again now he said it's Neurological, I think I need a second opinion.
> Other then her legs she is happy and wants to play, could she been over medicated by the Tramadol (150 mg), I called the drugstore and they said this amount is too much even for a human.
> 
> I don't know what to do, he send me home with no hope, I'm so upset, don't know wich way to go.
> ...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i keep checking back for any news..... hope Peanut is doing ok...


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Adding my thoughts and prayers for Peanut, Heidi and family.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Heidi, it's definitely not degenerative myelopathy, which does not come on overnight but is progressive over time. X-rays cannot determine a busted disc, so if you can get to a vet school, they may want to do an MRI to see what's impinging on Peanut's nerves. Fingers crossed that someone can figure this out in a hurry and Peanut can be helped!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm writing this in tears so bare with me, Peanut is at the bridge, we just got back from Med Vets in Columbus and I can't even tell you what the Neuro vet diagnosed her with, all I heard was not curable and lost it, she had a 5 % change of recovering. It was so hard to look at her sweet face and make a decision but I hope we did the right thing.


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

So sorry for you and your family.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG....Im so sorry Heidi....I've been waiting all day to hear, and I dreaded hearing this...Im so so sorry.....Rest in Peace Peanut....you will be missed.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Heidi, I am so so sorry. I'm sure that Peanut knew you did everything possible for her..... I'm glad that she had you to take care of her and love her. Rest in Peace sweet baby...... I will pray for you and your whole family.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Heidi I just can't tell you how sorry I am for your loss. Peanut has Spice and my two girls to look after her at the bridge and many more. I'm so sorry


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm so very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Heidi,

While I was telling my husband about Peanut's situation and how I wanted to check on her, I saw your post. Tears are pouring down my face. I just can't believe it. I am SO sorry for your loss... You have to know that you made the right decision and that Peanut is happy and feeling better now. She was meant to be with you for this wonderful year of her life. I will continue to keep your family in my thoughts and prayers. Rest in peace, Peanut.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Our dogs are never with us long enough. Sending mqany hugs your way.

Lisa W


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry Heidi. Reading through this thread just is so painful. We all loved Peanut with you--you shared her so freely with us on the forum. 

What cuts is how unfair this is for you and your family. Its UNFAIR!!

But given the circumstances, you did the only really loving things for her. You made the ultimate decision that Peanut needed. She couldn't stay in that condition. And the best doctors said she wasn't going to get better.

You are a good, loving, and special person Heidi. Peanut would tell the world that!


----------

